# New here and looking



## rsousae (Nov 3, 2014)

Just wanted to say I am new here and to sailing. Did a summer of lessons in Erie Pa. and just acquired a 1986 Cal 22. Am looking forward to "shining her up" but need a trailer for her. I don't even no where to start.....besides here.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Lots of people here started pretty much as you did. Ask your questions and you likely will get some pretty helpful answers.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

If that is a literal direct question, finding trailers is sometimes easier if you use a craigslist global search for "keel tandem trailer..." look for ones with adjustable boat pads, and you should be able to get close. You need to be willing to drive a bit for the right trailer, but as you can imagine you can save a decent amount of money that way.

I've used adhuntr.com successfully to find potential trailers for my S2 (which is of course easier to find a trailer for).

As for other questions... feel free to shoot as they come up (search here works too).


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Not convinced that boat pads are the way to go. They work great if you'll have your baby slung into the water once a year . . . for a week's salary, but if you're trailering and launching on a regular basis, you'll probably want bunks or rollers. I set my trailer up with rollers, mainly because they were already on it. It was a powerboat trailer so I boosted the roller assemblies up on posts to meet the hull. It's been working slick for 6 years now. Bunks might work as well, I'm not sure. But pads . . . I'm not convinced would work for you. Others chime in please. The pads WOULD be adjustable though, so you sling the boat over the trailer, load the keel and screw the pads until they're tight. That would be nice.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

You realize he has a Call 22 right? He didn't say but I am guessing fixed fin keel.









Equivalent trailers might be a Santana 22, Catalina 22 fixed keel version, Capri 22 fin keel version (with adjustable pads), perhaps J/22 (likely your best bet of finding one of those and most of them are triad trailers that are nicely equipped).

By the way, helluva starter boat! Better (arguably) than say a standard swing keel Catalina 22... again arguably better built too.


----------



## rsousae (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes it is indeed a fixed keel of the longer variety for a Cal 22. I believe they came in a shorter "shoal" keel also. I believe a 3ft. draft. I need to check that.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

"Here" is a good place to start. Welcome aboard!


----------

